# man this song by FLIPPER is so cool ''southern california'' hahahaha narly MON



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jesus christ of Nazareth this is so cool, or what about Cabaret Voltaire grinding industrial post punk song called Hells Home hmm??


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't help myself. This is the only Flipper I know of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

In the "You never know when you'll learn something that you didn't already know" category....






Flipper is an American rock band formed in San Francisco, California in 1979, continuing in often erratic fashion until the mid-1990s, then reuniting in 2005.

The band influenced a number of grunge, punk rock and noise rock bands. Their slowed-down, bass-driven and heavily distorted style of punk is also considered a key forerunner to sludge, and influenced bands such as the Melvins and Nirvana, whose bass player Krist Novoselic played with the band in the 2000s.

Kurt Cobain wore a self-made Flipper T-shirt, seen in the booklet pictures of Nirvana's In Utero, on the band's first performance on Saturday Night Live in 1992, and also in the music video for "Come as You Are". Cobain and Novoselic cited Flipper as one of their band's influences.






In the documentary American Hardcore, Moby stated that he fronted Flipper for two days while singer Will Shatter was in jail because he "knew all of their songs". The band denied this anecdote, however.

Eric Avery of Jane's Addiction has said that Flipper's rolling rhythms and repetitive riffs were an influence on his band's early sound.

In Get in the Van, his memoir of the early 1980s punk rock scene, Henry Rollins of Black Flag described the Flipper experience: "They were just heavy. Heavier than you. Heavier than anything...When they played they were amazing".


----------

